# Self-compiled kernel - What other changes must I make?

## milomak

I downloaded linux-2.6.28.3.tar.bz2 from kernel.org and built a kernel. I have made sure the /usr/src/linux symlink polints to the directory I extracted to.

What I found interesting while remerging klibc is the following:

```

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.12-r1/work
```

Is this a particular klibc thing as 2.6.28 is available from an emerge update

```

# locate linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2
```

Besides changing the /usr/src/linux when I compile, are there other things I should be changing?

----------

## d2_racing

Why don't you use the sys-kernel/vanilla-sources from Portage ?

----------

## agent_jdh

Or even just gentoo-sources?

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, I don't know why he wants to manually install a kernel.

----------

## codestation

 *milomak wrote:*   

> I downloaded linux-2.6.28.3.tar.bz2 from kernel.org and built a kernel. I have made sure the /usr/src/linux symlink polints to the directory I extracted to.
> 
> What I found interesting while remerging klibc is the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thats because the klibc ebuild is hardcoded to use the 2.6.26 sources. And no, you dont need more changes, with the /usr/src/linux symlink is enough.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, I don't know why he wants to manually install a kernel.

 

In fact is almost the same, using the "emerge vanilla-sources" or adding the virtual/linux-sources to the world file and using whatever kernel that he wants.

----------

## milomak

I'm a noob to gentoo so only found out about vanilla sources after i had started this thread. but yes i have moved to using that. 

man genkernel has this to say

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --kernel-config=<file>
> 
>               This  specifies  a  kernel  configuration  file to use for compilation; by default genkernel uses the config from the previous
> ...

 

Where can this default kernel config be found?

----------

## Mamizou

When you install kernel sources and configure them, the configuration process creates a file in that source's folder called ".config".  This is probably what they're talking about;  you can copy that out and use it for configuring other kernels as you please.  But it looks like Genkernel can use a previously-created .config file if you specify it.  Just use the path to the .config file in the sources you've configured before.

Doesn't Genkernel just auto-configure a kernel for you?  I've always hand-configured sources myself, so my experience with Genkernel is limited. =/

----------

## milomak

oh ok. as long as it is talking about the .config file in the /usr/src/linux directory that is fine.

----------

